# Dante's Divine Comedy (Inferno) themed party



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I think that someone on here did this them a few years ago. Do an advanced search using various names. Dante, hell, etc.


----------



## Combatdre (Aug 10, 2013)

My favorite layer, it's the blood river and the suicide woods... I find it extremely creepy that trees bleed... But the easiest theme would be the frozen one with satan himself just a simple way of showcasing it would be to set up some white fabric and shine blue lights into it. Maybe create a throne with chains and you can dress up as the devil... Quick and easy for a party set up


----------



## shaggywdc (Jul 30, 2014)

The 9th level. I love it. Right now I am thinking of having my living room be limbo, decked out in grey, with somber classical playing. I want a room for lust and all of its dark, red glory. Also am looking at how to make a full sized fallen angel for outside my front door. I. The book fallen angels guard the entrance to hell.


----------



## Combatdre (Aug 10, 2013)

The book, sits in my living room and has the original illustrations from medieval times. It's one of my all time favorite books. Are you going for the classic, or the video game style of hell?


----------



## Combatdre (Aug 10, 2013)

I think another great one to recreate would be heresy, if you could pull out creating some flaming coffins , for lust you must have cleopatra


----------



## shaggywdc (Jul 30, 2014)

I love everyone's knowledge. I have been back and forth on how to portray a Cleopatra. Flaming coffins I can do!


----------



## shaggywdc (Jul 30, 2014)

Definitely classic. Never played the video game, but I may have to.


----------

